# i suck at fashion so..



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

i ride a burton 07 twin 157 with ride LX bindings (black) and im getting new outwear this year and i have no idea what color scheme to rock.

the burton is white and green on the bottom but the top is really dark green almost a shade of black with a lil gold and a lil green and the bindings are pretty much all black. so what do you guys think?

heres pics of what i got:
http://www.hangloose.se/images/Snowboards/Burton2007/Twin157cm.jpg
http://www.coloradoskioutlet.com/usrimage/lx_black.jpg

im not really lookin for specific outwear because im poor. but just a color scheme that would match. 

thanks


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Black pants/Bright green jacket. Or vice versa.. Or just go with patterns and get crazy with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, is there any good online shops? I found house but it doesnt care a lot of brands.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Forum Snowboards, Flow Snowboard Bindings | DC & 32 Snowboard Boots | Rome Snowboards & Holden Jackets is the only one I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

dogfunk, proboardshop

I like Reker's idea, but I think it'd look sweet with bright green pants and a black jacket with green accents...

Just make sure you get gear that has decent waterproofness and breathability... that stuff should come before looks, IMO


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

how do you look at that. i was thinkin green burton cargo pants and white bonfire jacket.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

The waterproofness and breathability? Usually while reading a product description you'll see something like 10,000mm/10,000g. MM is refering to waterproof and g is breathability. It's usually best to have both numbers be around 10k, or higher.


And I've got Burton Cargos... I'll admit I haven't worn them yet, but they seem like good pants.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Start with black on black, and start mixing and matching from there, colourwise. Just make sure your stuff has proper tech ratings. *points at what alaric said.*


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i think people look better when they dont match.
like if they have a different colored board, bindings,
boots, pants, jacket, beanie, and goggles. (im just
using myself as an example). i got a black,white, blue
Lib Tech TRS 154, silver burton P1 wingtips,
white DC park boots, light teal pants, and a burton feather
camo jacket. i just think it looks better cause it looks
like the rider knows what to look for. but thats just me.
maybe i look like a fool on the slopes. hahaha.:dunno: :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Me too Landon, haha. I have a red and yellow board, orange plaid snowpants, a brown jacket, blue goggles and a green/black/ugly beanie. Hahaha


----------

